# Bad news for Lipo users



## hydromaddicted (Jan 16, 2010)

To All Saft Lithium or Lithium Ion Battery Customers
Re: Docket No. PHMSA-2009-0095 (HM-224F)
Ladies and Gentlemen,
The DOT Pipeline and Hazardous Materials Safety Administration has published a Notice of
Proposed Rule Making, the subject above, which will, if enacted, make shipping all lithium
batteries and equipment containing lithium batteries above approximately 1 Ah nearly
impossible by air shipment in the U.S. and much more costly. The NPRM was published in the
Federal Register Volume 75, No.6/ Monday, January 11, 2010/ Proposed Rules starting on
page 1302. Many of the associations and organizations for lithium batteries, electronics and
transportation have been preparing detailed and complex comments to the NPRM. Your
associations and organizations are almost certainly going to participate in the comment
opportunity. If you do not have an organization alliance you can comment directly via this
address:
U. S. Department of Transportation
Docket Operations (M-30)
Ground Floor, Room W12-140
1200 New Jersey Avenue, SE
Washington, DC 20590-0001
There is also a website which is not user friendly. Comments are due before end of day 12
March, 2010. Extensions have been requested and denied. Compliance is proposed at 75
days! This is the most broad reaching and deleterious Rule Making ever proposed on batteries.
It will reach into every household in America and will significantly increase costs and slow down
commerce. It is important that everyone be aware and be actively opposing this NPRM.
Finally I strongly urge you to talk with your Congressional delegation about this topic. At least in
theory, they are the final voice for all of us. Their version of this is H.R. 4016, a related and
equally bad bill.
Sincerely,
Glen V. Bowling
Vice President of Sales and Marketing


----------



## hydromaddicted (Jan 16, 2010)

Here's the proposal http://edocket.access.gpo.gov/2010/pdf/2010-281.pdf


----------



## hydromaddicted (Jan 16, 2010)

Found this

Hyperion is already splitting higher capacity packs to meet regulations. Packs over 4000 mah, (4 amp hour), are being split. I.e., a 6s, 5000mah battery will be split in the same package into 2 3s packs and require a y harness to connect. See this link, http://media.hyperion.hk/dn/g3lipo/


----------



## Cesar (Feb 13, 2010)

Nitro is coming back baby!


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

This new rule/regualation will greatly affect me with the rc helicopters.  Some of my birds run 12 cells


----------

